# Menzerna PO91L and PO85RD - IN STOCK..!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been trying to write this post all afternoon but with one thing and another have never finished it..!

Look what turned up this morning 




























We have enough stock to satisfy at the following prices:

PO91L 500ml Bottle - £11.00 (Intro Offer) Normal Price will be £11.95
PO85RD 500ml Bottle - £15.00 (Intro Offer) Normal Price will be £15.95

I should get them added to the site in the morning :thumb:

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

is all that for me johnny :lol:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice one Johnny:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is great news.
I really liked the PO85RD when I used it last week, it leaves a fantastic finish.
Are you planning to get in the PO106 FF and PO85RD 3.02 when available?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Johnny- Good move


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

so is that PO85RD3.01 ???

sorry im lost on the menzerna thing


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Amazing pics !!
Exactly. What about RD3.02?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> so is that PO85RD3.01 ???
> 
> sorry im lost on the menzerna thing


No, its not that PO85RD3.01.

This is the ceramiclear intensive polish. We have had this on order with Menzerna since the start of August. But due to issues with one of the ingredients they cannot fulfill the order.

When it does come it will be PO85RD3.02 

We will as time goes on stock the other lines as well, but we do currently sell alot of polishes and waxes and didnt want to simply keep loading the store up with new products all the time.

Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

so is any of this the same as rich sells in the square bottles? im bloody lost


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

This is the German version the same as Tim sells. The german ip doesnt dust as much as the US one for starters imho. 

If you do a little search Mr Ollie on DW you will see all the previous posts on this bubba


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Johnny pm'd you.

Cheers Tim


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Tim, that lovely  and so was the pm


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Johnny


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

andyollie said:


> so is any of this the same as rich sells in the square bottles? im bloody lost


Yes! All of the non cerami-clear polishes are identical, despite the subjective observations of difference occasionally reported on here and elsewhere. The Menzerna USA licencing agreement simply allows the group behind Menzerna USA to sell rebottled versions of POS34A (Power Gloss), PO91L (Intensive Polish) and PO85U (Final Polish II), and to add extra products to the range whilst still using the Menzerna name (Finishing Touch Glaze, FMJ, Acrylic Jacket, etc, etc). The only differences arise between the cerami-clear polishes that feature in the Blackfire range and the original Professional Line versions by Menzerna; the Blackfire versions of PO85RD3.01 (SRC Compound) and PO106FF (SRC Finishing Polish) contain a dash of extra lubricant.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> Yes! All of the non cerami-clear polishes are identical, despite the subjective observations of difference occasionally reported on here and elsewhere. The Menzerna USA licencing agreement simply allows the group behind Menzerna USA to sell rebottled versions of POS34A (Power Gloss), PO91L (Intensive Polish) and PO85U (Final Polish II), and to add extra products to the range whilst still using the Menzerna name (Finishing Touch Glaze, FMJ, Acrylic Jacket, etc, etc). The only differences arise between the cerami-clear polishes that feature in the Blackfire range and the original Professional Line versions by Menzerna; the Blackfire versions of PO85RD3.01 (SRC Compound) and PO106FF (SRC Finishing Polish) contain a dash of extra lubricant.


Thanks for the clarification, now back to my NEW product launch :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry, yes, well done Johnny, didn't mean to distract, just answering a relevant question. Roll up, roll up folks, Menzerna Professional Line now available at Clean & Shiny!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Tis great stuff. We have used it on a few cars that we have done recently and with the rotary it performs really well, think it is more oil based and as a result has much longer work time. Highly recommended.:thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> This is the German version the same as Tim sells. The german ip doesnt dust as much as the US one for starters imho.
> 
> If you do a little search Mr Ollie on DW you will see all the previous posts on this bubba


ok nash bridges  thats for the quick reply, did Adrian show u my email?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

John, put me aside one of those Metabo things. A pad thing and one of these bottles of stuff

I reckon I am going to Rotary my car when I'm off my 'olidays

PS Gym tonight mate, dont forget


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

King Eric said:


> John, put me aside one of those Metabo things. A pad thing and one of these bottles of stuff


:lol: :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

excellent news mate


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Roll up roll up, we still have some bottles left  

The 3.02 hasnt turned up yet though....


----------



## scottc (Apr 20, 2006)

I want some :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Any news about RD3.02, PO106FA, etc?
Thanks !!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Not yet but we may have a deal coming on the stock we do have


----------

